# How Did He Propose?



## Wobbles

What are your proposal stories? 

I don't have one :haha:


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Christmas Day 2016 (how cliché ha) after opening presents.

I knew about it a couple of weeks before because my dad decided to ring him after he told my mum, shouting it down the phone "have you bought her a ring?" while he was next to me. 

Nothing special.


----------



## red_head

Mine was so cringe! We&#8217;d seen a ring together and brought it a couple months before so I knew it was in the cards but didn&#8217;t know when. Our town does big community events and we have something called Jack in the Green festival - we were there in a massive green filled with people with all our friends - we&#8217;d only been together about six months but knew the first weekend we met that we were soul mates (and six years in still stand by that) - he told me he loved me after two days!! Lol! I went round to break up with him as I thought that was creepy and ended up moving in! Haha! Anyway back to the engagement - I am really shy and hate being the centre of attention, but I turned round and he was on one knee! It wa so embarrassing but so sweet too. Everyone was cheering and it was a really lovely awful embarrassing moment! Haha!


----------



## Wobbles

SmartieMeUp said:


> Christmas Day 2016 (how cliché ha) after opening presents.
> 
> I knew about it a couple of weeks before because my dad decided to ring him after he told my mum, shouting it down the phone "have you bought her a ring?" while he was next to me.
> 
> Nothing special.

Oh no @ your Dad :dohh:


----------



## Wobbles

red_head said:


> wed only been together about six months but knew the first weekend we met that we were soul mates (and six years in still stand by that)

Awwww #melt for this <3


----------



## crownest

I told him it was happen in 2014 but I gave him a couple of weeks to get his head around it and then couple weeks later he text me ok let do it &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;( he was working abroad ). I organised it and he arrived home 6 days before wedding.


----------



## loeylo

November 2017, on our 7 year anniversary of getting together. 

He had organised a get together at our house, which was weird as he hates parties and social events, if we do anything its normally me that organises. 
Turns out it was a surprise engagement party for us! Everyone knew he was going to propose. I was doing my makeup and he called me out, I was angry as I was in the middle of putting on fake eyelashes. He was on one knee in the living room. Then all our friends came in - turns out they were outside in the cars waiting to come in! 

I was suspicious as I had a few clues, I actually thought he was going to do it when we were away for an overnight a few weeks earlier! 

He had been at my parents house asking my dad when I went over unannounced, but they made up a story about helping clear out a garage. 

Then one day he was late to pick me up from work and I had noticed card transactions from the city centre popping up on internet banking. He hates cities. Turns out he was out with my sister picking a ring. 

Then he insisted that I got my nails done and a new outfit for our get together. He was trying to force me to buy dresses and I ended up with jeans and a jumper. I was really angry that he was trying to get me all done up.


----------



## jessmke

We were in Thailand. I knew it was probably coming on that trip because a few days before we left he said he was going to the shopping mall which was weird, so I said I'd go with him and he was adamant that I couldn't come which was also really weird. Then right before he left I heard him in the bedroom messing around in my jewelry box. When he had left I went in and saw that one of my rings was missing, the one that I wear on my ring finger on my right hand, so I figured he must have took it for sizing purposes. Then when we were in Thailand we rented a scooter and were trying to find this waterfall and I noticed as we were driving that he had the ring around his pinky finger (I guess he was worried it would fall out of his pocket)! I asked what was on his finger and he said "oh just a piece of wire". So we park and walk along the path to what is supposed to be this big beautiful waterfall, turns out it was a brown trickle in a dirty little creek. He was super pissed and disappointed about it all, then asked me to stand in the creek and he would set the self-timer on the camera and take a picture of us together. When he ran over to join me he just said "hey, wanna get married?" and held out the ring and the picture snapped as he was putting it on my finger. So we hung out there for a few minutes before making our way back to the scooter. On the way back to where we were staying we ended up finding the actual waterfall that he had intended on taking me to, which was massive and gorgeous. He was so mad that he took me to the dirty little stream waterfall so I offered to let him re-do the proposal at the pretty waterfall but he said that the moment was over. Haha. I like it the way it happened because it makes for a good story, and we still got to see the pretty waterfall in the end!

Turns out that he had ordered a custom ring from a jewelry designer and it wasn't ready in time for our trip, but he really wanted to propose while we were travelling. So he went to the mall to get another ring to propose with, but he thought he could just walk in and buy a ring in any size which you obviously can't do! So the ring he proposed with was massive and I had to wear it on my middle finger until we got home and I could take it to get sized.

So then he got the real ring before we got possession of our house. On the night we moved in I was sitting on the floor in front of the fire and he kneeled next to me to open a bottle of champagne to toast our new house. When he popped the cork he made it look like the ring popped out of the bottle and then asked me to marry him again. Pretty cheesy, but it was sweet.


----------



## Wobbles

crownest ... no messing about :lol: I like it haha!!!


----------



## Leonore

amazing stories!!!
I don't have one ;) but I love to read yours!


----------



## Calially

We've been together for ten years now. In January we were messaging back and forth while I was at work as he'd gone shopping with our daughter and told him to bring me back a gift and when asked what I joked that it should be a ring. When he got home he sent me a pic of an ugly ebay engagement ring and I told him it wasn't my style and showed the style I'd like lol.

A couple of nights later we ended up out shopping again and I of course wandered to the jewellers window and again pointed out styles I'd like but told him not to buy from those stores as they were overly expensive. We ended up in one of the cheaper jewellers and I'd pointed out the exact one I'd like which was a bridal set at a really reasonable, within our budget, price. We did some more browsing as he also wanted to look at guys rings when we saw a sign with Disney inspired rings! I immediately changed my mind about style and picked a stunning cinderella inspired ring with a carriage on the side. The girl at the counter sized me up, gave him all the details and off we went without ordering it! Little did I know he'd gone back the next day and ordered it but there was like a 13 week wait and our 10 year anniversary was 14 weeks away.

During that time we decided to celebrate our anniversary by heading to the Harry Potter studio tours in London but had to settle for going the day before our anniversary because of flight and ticket restrictions. We'd been once before so on the off chance he was going to propose I made sure he knew my favourite part was the big model of the castle at the end.

When we got to London and were heading out to the tour I body checked him and there was no ring box! Queue major disappointment. I settled on the fact he had decided against proposing and off we went. We had our daughter with us so it was extra magical watching her explore a world I'd loved since I was 12. I should have realised something was a miss as my OH had become obsessed with how to take a video on our new camera as we were going through and he just seemed a tad off.

Fast forward to the end of the tour where you come to the model of the castle and we filmed our little one walking out to see it because I remember it taking my breath away the first time I ever saw it. Then my OH asked one of the staff to 'take a photo' (at this point he told her what he was doing and set the camera to record). We posed for a photo as a family then he took our daughter and dropped down to one knee and asked me to marry him. I just stood nervous giggling and forgot to say yes initially lol. It was for me, the most perfect proposal ever and I love being able to tell our story 
https://i64.tinypic.com/2n9f12f.jpg


----------



## Babybump87

Lovely stories !

DH and I have been together for 15 years (married for 2) 

DH and I were on holiday in Florida. Was our second night there and we had done a park and decided to go out for a meal in a local restaurant that night . Meal was amazing and we had a few cocktails . As we started walking back to the hotel DH said he didn’t feel well and wanted to go for a walk around the grounds .
We eventually sat on a bench by the lake as the sun was setting and he was telling me how much he loved me and next minute there he was down on one knee ! It was so magical and amazing !

The sun setting, the atmosphere and location was perfect . When we were leaving for the airport his mum was crying and I was saying what’s up and she was like I’m just so excited for you ! Little did I know what he had planned !

That moment will forever be .


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww that's a lovely story :cloud9:


----------



## Wobbles

Awwww <3

Kinda funny MIL couldn't hold her emotions :lol: I'd have been suspicious @ that!


----------

